# Secret Santa Sizes



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It was suggested that there be a thread for chi sizes that way people whoo want to can make, order buy clothes, etc.. that will actuallt fit your chi. this thread is for chi size only please post wish list in original secret sants thread. thanks. size example below...

neck 8
chest 13
length 12
size small


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL What if we don't know their size!?

When I ordered her fleece harness they had this sizing chart:

Small (2 to 6 pounds)
-- Neck Sizes 7”-10” AND Chest Sizes 8”-14”

That fits her well. If I remember right, her neck was about a 8-9 and chest 10-12.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

here are my guys measurements 

zac
neck - 9 1/2 inches
chest - 13 inches
length - 11 inches
size -x small - small

honey
neck - 8 1/2 inches
chest - 13 inches
length - 10 1/2 inches
size - x small - small

romeo 
neck - 9 inches
chest - 12 inches
length - 11 inches
size - x small - small


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Something I want to point out about sizes. US sizes are different a lot of the times than International sizes. Over here, most XXS's fit 6/8" neck, 10/11.5" chest, and 6/7" length. You can find some XXS's that will run smaller, you just have to surf through them all. I have found some that fit Jade and she weighs somewhere around 1.5 lb. 
XS fits 8/9" neck, 12/13" chest, and 7/8" in length. Small will fit 10/11" neck, 14/16" chest, and about 9/10" in length. 

I have noticed when I get things International that the clothes have a different fit. Most seem to run smaller. The more expensive brands run smaller as well. And each brand runs different in their sizing.

Anyway, just some pointers for those looking at sizes. 

For custom made pieces I always recommend allowing 1 to 2" over their measurements, otherwise it fits like a straight jacket. :lol:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia
Neck 5"
Chest 9"
Length 7 1/2"
Weight 1 LB 7 OZ
actual measurements
xxxs or xxs OK


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Good idea! Cookie hates clothes so I won't mention him. Lola is quite a long girl! 

She is now 10 inch neck. 14 inch chest and 15 inches neck to tail. I left extra room on my measurements on the neck and chest to make sure it's not too tight.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

God my Lola is quite long isn't she lol.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Shadow is:
Neck: 9 inches 
Length 12 1/2 inches
Chest: 13 1/2 inches
Weight: 7.8lbs

Pebbles is:
Neck: 9 1/2 inches
Length: 11 inches
Chest: 13 1/2 inches
Weight: 6lbs

Teresa is right because here in Australia mine usually fit a small but i think my measurements above are more like a medium in US.... good thread for ordering clothing


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

These are my crew's actual measurements. I buy things with a 1 to 2" give in the neck and chest, that way it doesn't fit like a straight jacket. :lol: I don't buy them any longer than their length because they are all very short, and it ends up covering them like a blanket. For Lexie & Gia a (US) XXS in most stuff fits them fine. If it looks real small I go with an XS. Chance wears a (US) XS. For Jade I buy the smaller XXS's, and they usually fit okay. Hope this helps my partner.  

Lexie: 7.5” neck, 11” chest, 7.5” length
Chance: 8.5” neck, 12.5” chest, 8” length
Gia: 6.5” neck, 11” chest, 6.75” length
Jade: 4.5” neck, 8.5” chest, 5.5” length


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I seriously hope I did this right. I'm going to feel bad if my SS sends a clothing item and it's either too big or too small. :-/

Anywho

*Butter*
Neck: 11 3/8 inches
Chest: 13 1/2 inches 
Length: 11 1/4 inches
_Size: We buy her XS-S. If the XS is too fitted, it won't fit. She has a broad chest._

Now for the length, she was absolutely nervous as to why mom had her standing on the kitchen counter, so she wasn't exactly standing proud.

*Britney*
Neck: 12 1/2 inches
Chest: 14 7/8 inches
Length: 11 3/8
_Size: Small_

With Britney, I was pretty tight/exact with her sizes, so maybe if she gets something, my SS can be a tad generous with her measurements.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tash, I think your girls would wear a small in US sizes.  On the longer Chi's the clothes just fit shorter. But if you go to big they swallow them.

Crystal, your measurements look pretty spot on, I'd say.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca
neck; 8 in
chest;13-14in
lenght;11in

candy
neck; 6
chest 9
length5-6
candy has still a little more growing to do


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey isn't at all thrilled when it comes to clothes, but harnesses are ok in his opinion. LOL

As of last month, he is: XS still fits well! LOL

Neck - 8
Chest - 12
Length - 10


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco
Neck 7 inches
Chest 13 inches
length 9 inches

Paco loves squeaky toys, chicken jerky treats, he loves to dig in blankets. and he loves balls of any sort.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I forgot Paco usually wears a small


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay guys, here's my pumpkin's measurements. Please whoever has me don't feel like you have to buy for all three. The littles can share and they love everything!!!

Coco
8" neck
12" chest
12" length

Chloe
7-1/2" neck
11" chest
10" length

Lily
7" neck
10" chest
9" length

I left a bit of room with these measurements. Typically, Coco wears a small cuz of her length and Chloe wears an x-small and lily can do xxsmall or xsmall. Happy Shopping Everybody!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im sorry i cant take there mesurments 
Ava is a Small 
Quark a Small
Lola Xsmall
and Tikki a Small
in US standards. 

thanks


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Harry is xsmall or small


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mimi* usually an XS
Length: 7"
Chest: 10"
Neck: 7"

*Ecko* usually a M
Length: 12"
Chest: 16"
Neck: 10"


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Jack is:
9.5" neck
13" girth
10" back
Usually an xs, but sometimes a small.

Venus is:
11" neck
17" girth
15" back
Usually a medium.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Lexie is

10in neck
14-16 ins chest
11 ins long

and still growing. 

xxx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are measurments for Fern. Sheeesh....she wanted to play with the dang tape measure this time but finally cooperated lol!! She can wear a small xxs but if a tad tooo big should be ok to. She will fill out a bit more I hope 

Fern
Neck 5 3/4" but 6" would work fine also
Chest 9 1/2"
Length 7"


Lori


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok finally managed to get them measured please dont feel you have to buy for all 

lexi
8 1/2 inch neck
chest 13
length 12
so i think she is a small

pixie
7" neck
9 1/2 chest
8" length
xsmall

fagin 

neck 8"
12"chest
11" length 
small 

bailey 
dont know as i have not collectedhim yet lol


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I have no clue what Boss and Lina's exact measurements are. Boss fits into a small though and Lina fits an xs-small depending on the outfit.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter is confusing for me LOL...

i think his 
neck = 10" he prefers the adjustable ones

as for clothes
he's usually a Small in dog.com LOL and Small in petco
Small (8in - 12in)
weight 8.3 lbs

if anyone can help me figure out his size i'll be much obliged lol >.<

i tried to run around with the measuring tape but he kept running away


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Cabo:

Neck 10in
Chest 18in
Length 16in

I'm not sure sizes for him. He's a big boy!

Coco

Neck 6 1/2in
Chest 10 1/2in
Length 12in

Either x-small or small would probably work for her. I'm guessing it depends on the brand or something because she has an xs tshirt that still fits but is a tad snug on her but she can still wear an xs sweater and have room in it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dexter's Mom, I'm just gonna give it a guess here. I would come closer if I see a side view pic. I'll go look around the board for a pic to help me guess better. But just from what I remember his size to be off hand, I'd say: 12" neck, 16" chest, and 12" length. That would be a roomy size Small, or smaller Medium.

PS~ I went to look at pics, and those measurements should be close. Maybe 14" in length, though?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry is a nudist--so no measurements provided. He wishes for a hooded bath towel -- like the ones used for human babies. I don't think they come in sizes.... or a cute blanket; something homemade would be wonderful


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey tli! thanks for the help! although i know for fact his neck isnt size 12 lol. last time i tried a size 11 i came home with his collar in his mouth  poor guy couldnt drink or eat while i was gone  maybe i can get the bf to help me get his measurements as he will be coming over tonight  yip! again thank u for taking ur time to check girl! i really appreciate it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Long coats are hard to gauge on measurements. Because I can only go by what I can see above the hair.  If he has a 10" neck, then probably a 14" chest, and 12/13" length. Anyway, just trying to help you out. Good luck.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am not sure if I measured the length correctly as I get

NECK - 7"
CHEST - 9"
LENGTH - 8"

I'm sure I have got it wrong


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a pic to show how to measure for their length. Start at the base of their neck (where the shoulder blades begin at the bottom of their neck) to where their tail starts.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Long coats are hard to gauge on measurements. Because I can only go by what I can see above the hair.  If he has a 10" neck, then probably a 14" chest, and 12/13" length. Anyway, just trying to help you out. Good luck.


i think you got it right!  it looks just about that perhaps a size 13" in length, i rember i tried last time with a measuring tape and that's the best measurement i got. size 14 is okay too but i want him to have space to pee LOL ^^

thanks for the pic! so u measure from the butt to the neck hehehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> i think you got it right!  it looks just about that perhaps a size 13" in length, i rember i tried last time with a measuring tape and that's the best measurement i got. size 14 is okay too but i want him to have space to pee LOL ^^
> 
> thanks for the pic! so u measure from the butt to the neck hehehe


I usually get pretty darn close. :wink: 

For my male, I always buy things a bit shorter in the length than his actual length so that he doesn't pee on them. :lol: They make a gentlemen’s cut as well that is very nice for boys. 

Yep, neck to butt. :lol:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

okay this time I measured I got his 

Neck as 6.5" but do you measure here allowing some room as if it was a collar coz if not then he is 6"

Chest is 9.5" think I have a little fatty on my hands, his tomach is rather big.. 

Length I got right it is 9"

Does this make him out of propotion. And should I watch more closely how much he is eating?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Deme said:


> okay this time I measured I got his
> 
> Neck as 6.5" but do you measure here allowing some room as if it was a collar coz if not then he is 6"
> 
> ...


Nope, not out of proportion at all. Looks right on target. From his measurements he is long and thin.  But he's only what, 3 months of age? His neck and chest will fill in and look proportionate to his length as he ages. Around 18 months old he'll look like the picture of perfection. They go through different growth stages, so I wouldn't worry at all.  And sometime they are just built long/tall and thin, which there is nothing wrong with. 

Anytime buying clothes you always allow some room above their measurements. I always say 1 to 2". You don't want their clothes to be exactly to their measurements, they wouldn't be able to move. :lol:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

after many stressful tries I have gotten measurements I went a tad bigger than them just to give some room..

Tader is my big guy (he is full grown )

neck 13
chest 17
length 12
size medium

Piper (full grown)

neck 10
chest 13
length 10
size XS- Small

Friday (only a puppy so he is still growing)

neck 8
chest 11
length 8
size xs-small (he is still growing)


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

TLI said:


> Nope, not out of proportion at all. Looks right on target. From his measurements he is long and thin.  But he's only what, 3 months of age? His neck and chest will fill in and look proportionate to his length as he ages. Around 18 months old he'll look like the picture of perfection. They go through different growth stages, so I wouldn't worry at all.  And sometime they are just built long/tall and thin, which there is nothing wrong with.
> 
> Anytime buying clothes you always allow some room above their measurements. I always say 1 to 2". You don't want their clothes to be exactly to their measurements, they wouldn't be able to move. :lol:


Thanks TLI that helps loads


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My two chis don't like wearing clothes. What they do like is blankets, stuffed toys, and Pedro likes a ball he can grab hold of good. Also, leashes would be alright. They are both on special diets, but they can have the Wellness Pure rewards jerky bits treats. Anything at all is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was just thinking, I have posted my little boys measurements but by December they will be bigger as that is still 3 months away.

My boy is 3 months old now and still growing, Would it be better if I give the new sizes nearer the time?

Thanks 

Deme


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone any answers?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would say go with 8" neck, 11/12" chest, and 10" length. A US size XS by Christmas? It's so hard to say because some of them grow slow, and some really hit some spurts. I'm gonna say go with an XS. Please don't hold me responsible though if he has outgrown that size by 6 months of age.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

When I bought Jake 4 weeks ago he was 0.95kg (2.09lb), 
2 weeks later he was 1.15kg (2.53lb) 
and today he is 1.36kg (3lb). 
So in 4 weeks he has put on 0.41kg (0.90lb)

Is that slow, just right or quick for weight gain


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is right on track.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Ok I am sorry but my momma says Harry wears anywhere from and xxsmall to xsmall


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are Abbies's measurements! For the most part she wears a U.S xs with room to spare but she also fits into the larger xxs. XS would probably be the way to go to be safe! She is a long little girl though so don't worry if something is a bit short.. We are use to it lol she is pretty much full grown now.

Neck - 7.5-8
Chest- 11.5 - 12 
Length - 10.5 - 11


----------

